# Polski wątek największym na SSC



## Castle_Bravo

Oto co zobaczylem doslownie kilka sekund temu:
Forum Polskich Wieżowców (618 Viewing) 
ostro.... Mysle ze kazdy zdazyl zauwazyc ze ostatnimi czasy Polskie forum jest najwieksze (sprawdzalem tez w godzinach "azjatyckich" i "amerykanskich").

Teraz pojawia sie pytanie. Na dole strony wyswietla liczbe osob (aktualnie grubo ponad 3 tys.) w tym tylko kilkaset userow. Czy majac otwarte 10 zakladek (co sie u mnie dosc czesto zdarza). Zalicza mnie raz do userow i pozostale 9 razy do gosci, czy wogle licznik nie bierze tego pod uwage?


----------



## Rook Dio

Castle_Bravo said:


> Czy majac otwarte 10 zakladek (co sie u mnie dosc czesto zdarza). Zalicza mnie raz do userow i pozostale 9 razy do gosci, czy wogle licznik nie bierze tego pod uwage?


Mysle, że zakładki sa ignorowane. Nie wiem tego na pewno ale vBulletin - oprogramowanie naszego forum nalezy do najlepszych i sadze ze 'wylapuje' zakladki i nie dolacza ich do statystyk. Pewnie mozna sprawdzic w dokumentacji 

A zatem, nalezy przyjac, ze wiezowcowa spolecznosc w Polsce jest gigantyczna . Szkoda, że nie odzwierciedla się to w liczbie wiezowców w naszym kraju. Marzy mi sie aby każde wieksze miasto w pl miało swoje city...


----------



## Dziki REX

Liczy się tylko ilość adresów ip odwiedzających forum jak znam życie.


----------



## michalp

Licza sie raczej ciasteczka.
Jak otworzysz w jednej przegladarce 10 zakladek - powinienes byc zliczony jako jeden uzytkownik.
Jak otworzysz w dwoch roznych przegladarkach jednoczesnie - bedzie Ciebie dwoch :]


----------



## l3auer

Witajcie,
Nie wiem, czy ktoś o tym wspominał, ale wygląda na to, że od wielu lat systematycznie rozwijane subforum polskie, stało się oficjalnie największym na SSC. Nie mam w tym wielkiego udziału, ale z ogromną przyjemnością obserwuję Waszą aktywność. Czapki z głów.

Poniżej zestawienie ilości postów wg krajów/regionów:


Forum Polskich Wieżowców11MBrasil10.6MLatinscrapers6.7MРоссийский форум6.4MForum Italiano4.9MUK & Ireland Architecture Forums4.9MEuroscrapers4.7MPhilippine Forums4.5MForo de Rascacielos Españoles4.4MMéxico2.6MAfrica2.5MIndonesia Skyscrapers Forum2.5MIndia2.4MNorth American Skyscrapers Forum2.4MColombia2.2MOZScrapers2.2MHolland Hoogbouw Forums1.9MFórum Português1.8MArgentina1.7MHrvatski Forum1.6MUrban Ukraine1.6MSerbian Forum1.5MBulgaria - България1.3MVenezuela1.3MVietnam Forum1.2MAsian Skyscraper Forums1.2MThai Forum1MForum Gratte-ciel Français964KDeutschsprachiges Wolkenkratzer Forum946KMiddle East883KChile798KPerú772KRomania & Moldova731KForum Pencakar Langit Malaysia707KUruguay683KPanamá628KUnited Arab Emirates577KTürkiye543KMorocco574KMehfil-e-Pakistan536KRepública Dominicana511KEl Salvador491K


----------



## Sebol.Posen

Tak trzymać


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

To były czasy gdy stawaliśmy się najwięksi po raz pierwszy. Korespondencyjna walka z Foro de Rascacielos Españoles, zakończona miażdżącym zwycięstwem. Od tej porażki zrobił się kryzys w Hiszpanii trwający do dziś.


----------

